# Engine management light flashing



## Craig W (Mar 6, 2005)

Wondering if anyone can give me an idea of what is wrong with my TT as the RAC man didn't have a clue.

Basically i was pulling onto a dual carriage way, accelerating in 2nd gear when all of a sudden i had loss of power (felt like i'd hit the rev limiter but hadn't) and then my engine management light started flashing.
Car was running like a tractor, very juddery and sounded very worrying. Pulled over straight away and called RAC.
He said he thought it could be a coil gone or something, but also said he's never heard an engine sound like that when the coils gone. The whole car judders on idle and gives a loud rattling noise. He didn't check a thing, just stood there and said 'i dont like the sound of that'.

He said i should drive it home and he'd follow. I had my 7 year old diabetic nephew with me who needed food so couldn't wait 2 hours for a recovery truck (i already had to wait 1.5 hours for the RAC van). When i got home the car smelt of very strong burning.

Any ideas? 

Many thanks


----------



## Craig W (Mar 6, 2005)

Sorry forgot to add, its an 02 225.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Does sound like a coil pack failure

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

It does sound like a coilpack but he gave you bad advice telling you to drive it home!! You should not drive too far with damaged coilpacks.

I've had the AA out before and they have fixed a coilpack no problem.


----------



## Craig W (Mar 6, 2005)

Could it be the head gasket?

What's the extent of a coil pack failure? Pricey?


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

a very quick and easy repair craig..... around Â£50-Â£75 fitted m8 :wink:


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Craig W said:


> Could it be the head gasket?
> 
> What's the extent of a coil pack failure? Pricey?


 Where are you based , perhaps we can point you in the direction of a good specialist

Mark


----------



## Craig W (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks, i hope it is as easy as that. The RAC dude said he'd never heard one sound like that with a coil failure (really loud rattling).

I live about 10 minutes away from the TT shop in Bedford so looks like i'll be giving them a call Monday morning!


----------



## Craig W (Mar 6, 2005)

As i said previous, when i got home (it was about a 10 mile drive) the car smelt of strong burning - is this common with a coilpack failure too?


----------



## Craig W (Mar 6, 2005)

conlechi said:


> Craig W said:
> 
> 
> > Could it be the head gasket?
> ...


Sorry just saw your post, i live in Bedfordshire. Thanks.


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear of your problem, however Dave and the guys from the TT shop will get you up and running.


----------



## *AL* (Nov 20, 2007)

Almost certainly coilpack failure.The management light will flash if a couple of cycles of misfire is detected.
Never really a good idea to drive far as unburt fuel can damage your CAT.I believe it is possible to get a burning smell from the burnt coil.


----------

